
Ask HN: What are doing this weekend? - nodivbyzero
Feel free to tell what you plan on doing this weekend and even ask for help or feedback.
======
axsharma
Plan was to go to the beach but considering how British beaches are flooded
during this hot weekend, gonna write more hacker stuff.

